# Remplacement batterie macbook pro 13" mi-2012



## MacMinh (14 Décembre 2015)

Salut à touTEs,

J'ai besoin de remplacer la batterie de mon macbook pro 13" mid-2012.

La lecture des discussions à ce sujet ne m'apporte pas de réponses...

J'en trouve quelques-unes sur amazon usa (je vis sur le continent américain) mais elles ne semblent pas très dignes de confiance.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=computers&field-keywords=Laptop+Battery+Apple+A1322+A1278+Mid+2012+MacBook+Pro+13+inch&rh=n:541966,k:Laptop+Battery+Apple+A1322+A1278+Mid+2012+MacBook+Pro+13+inch

Est-ce que Apple vend les batteries (neuves) qu'on trouve sur ses laptop (neufs)?
Où les trouver?

Il y en a de 2nde main mais je n'y pense même pas!

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Geekfou (14 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/28...wh-1095v-black-pour-macbook-pro-13-a1278.html


----------



## MacMinh (15 Décembre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/28...wh-1095v-black-pour-macbook-pro-13-a1278.html




Merci Geekfou! J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit la batterie originale utilisée par Apple qui est de marque Intel si je me trompe pas, mais les commentaires des usagers sont plutôt bon dans l'ensemble... Je ne trouve pas cette marque aux usa, alors je vais me la faire livrer outre-atlantique, même si ça va me coûter un peu cher. Big Up!


----------



## Geekfou (15 Décembre 2015)

MacMinh a dit:


> Merci Geekfou! J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit la batterie originale utilisée par Apple qui est de marque Intel si je me trompe pas, mais les commentaires des usagers sont plutôt bon dans l'ensemble... Je ne trouve pas cette marque aux usa, alors je vais me la faire livrer outre-atlantique, même si ça va me coûter un peu cher. Big Up!


Si tu es aux USA, regarde ceci 
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/NewerTech/BAP13MBU65VO/


----------



## MacMinh (15 Décembre 2015)

Merci Geekfou! 
Je vois que les machines concernées s'arrêtent à macbook pro 9.2. Le mien est de mi-2012 et tourne au 10.9... À part ça, aucune différence de procesor ni de screen resolution. 
C'est bon mon capitaine?


----------



## Geekfou (15 Décembre 2015)

MacMinh a dit:


> Merci Geekfou!
> Je vois que les machines concernées s'arrêtent à macbook pro 9.2. Le mien est de mi-2012 et tourne au 10.9... À part ça, aucune différence de procesor ni de screen resolution.
> C'est bon mon capitaine?


C’est les mêmes batteries et connecteur pour MBP 13" de 2009 à 2012


----------



## MacMinh (17 Décembre 2015)

Done! 
J'ai commandé la battery sur _MacSales.com _
Les commentaires semblent plutôt très bon dans l'ensemble! 
Merci encore Geekfou qui m'a encore été d'une grande aide!  
Je te dirai si je suis content de mon achat.
À+


----------



## MacMinh (24 Décembre 2015)

Salut GeekFou, 
Alors premières impressions après une installation de la nouvelle batterie conseillée http://eshop.macsales.com/item/NewerTech/BAP13MBU65VO/ ... depuis 1h environ
La batterie indiquait 80% de charge et 2h30 promises d'autonomie. 
1 heure plus tard, je suis rendu à 11% avec qques minutes ...  

De plus, on notera ci-bas que les cycles déjà effectués sont au nombre de ... 30 
Ça me semble beaucoup pour une batterie neuve, non? Ou on fait 30 recharges en usine avant la mise en vente??? 

Bref, j'espère que mes doutes ne sont que passagés après une première recharge que je suis en train de faire... 

Merci et à + 


*Informations de la batterie :*
  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :W01107AW7D3BA
  Fabricant  :Newer Tech
  Nom de l’appareil :A1322
  Pack Lot Code :3230
  PCB Lot Code :30db
  Version du programme interne :ddae
  Révision du matériel :dac2
  Révision de pile :2b39
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :1052
  Charge complète :Non
  En cours de chargement :Oui
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :6120
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :30
  Conditions :Normal
  Batterie installée :Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :2170
  Tension (mV) :11435
*Réglages d’alimentation du système :*
  Alimentation secteur :
  Minuterie de suspension d’activité du système (minutes) :10
  Minuterie de suspension d’activité du disque (minutes) :10
  Minuterie de suspension d’activité du moniteur (minutes) :10
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :Non
  Réactivation par l’ouverture du boîtier :Oui
  Réactivation par le réseau :Oui
  AutoPowerOff Delay :14400
  AutoPowerOff Enabled :1
  Source d’alimentation actuelle :Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de l’intensité :Oui
  PrioritizeNetworkReachabilityOverSleep :0
  Standby Delay :4200
  Standby Enabled :1
  Alimentation par batterie :
  Minuterie de suspension d’activité du système (minutes) :10
  Minuterie de suspension d’activité du disque (minutes) :10
  Minuterie de suspension d’activité du moniteur (minutes) :2
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :Non
  Réactivation par l’ouverture du boîtier :Oui
  AutoPowerOff Delay :14400
  AutoPowerOff Enabled :1
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de l’intensité :Oui
  Réduction de la luminosité :Oui
  Standby Delay :4200
  Standby Enabled :1
*Configuration matérielle :*
  UPS installé :Non
*Informations de l’adaptateur secteur :*
  Connecté :Oui
  Identifiant :0x0100
  Puissance (W) :60
  Révision :0x0000
  Famille :0x0085
  Nº de série :0x0038c78a
En cours de chargement :Oui


----------



## MacMinh (24 Décembre 2015)

Définitivement une déception, après une recharge complète, la batterie présente une autonomie d'1h à tout cassé 
Est-ce que j'ai loupé quelque chose dans l'installation?


----------



## rama.197 (24 Décembre 2015)

Essais de te faire rembourser daprès moi


----------



## Geekfou (24 Décembre 2015)

Fais un reset SMC et NVRAM 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201295
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204063
Sur une batterie neuve il doit y avoir 1 seul cycle, si après le reset cette batterie comporte toujours 30 cycles et une mauvaise autonomie, contact le revendeur pour un échange, malheureusement tu es tombé sur la mauvaise batterie


----------

